# Great buy on flossies



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So I thought I would try flossies again since everyone swore they didn't smell. Boy were they a hit. Even enticed Jasper. But at 3.99 for 20 mintutes of fun I had to do a search. This seems to be the lowest price I found. for a 50 count. 
anyone have any other finds?

http://www.kckaylaspetsupply.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=30&idproduct=223


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I actually buy them from dog.com. If you order more than 2, they end up being $2.29 per flossie, vs. 2.99 regular. Shipping is free over $49 and if you have the coupons from the AKC registration, the deal gets even sweeter!!

http://www.dog.com/item/flossies-tendon-chew-treat-regular/



Missy said:


> So I thought I would try flossies again since everyone swore they didn't smell. Boy were they a hit. Even enticed Jasper. But at 3.99 for 20 mintutes of fun I had to do a search. This seems to be the lowest price I found. for a 50 count.
> anyone have any other finds?
> 
> http://www.kckaylaspetsupply.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=30&idproduct=223


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The best price I found is 117.40 at Amazon [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Merrick-Dental-Flossies-6-8-box/dp/B0013N7876/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1210791822&sr=8-2"]Amazon.com: Merrick Dental Flossies 6-8" box of 50: Home & Garden[/ame]

Geez, I guess I was lucky last time I got them 50 for 87.99! I haven't seen as good a deal since then! Thank goodness I still have plenty!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow- I would have bought 4 cases at that price. But boy they can chew them up real fast.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I bought during that $87.99 deal as well, and am I glad I did! Now back to paying $117... Amazon is the cheapest I've seen with the exception of ebay. I saw one there for $95.99, but the shipping was $12.99... still cheaper than $117, though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MERRICK-DENTAL-...ryZ20753QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The seller does have 100% feedback.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I bought during that $87.99 deal as well, and am I glad I did! Now back to paying $117... Amazon is the cheapest I've seen with the exception of ebay. I saw one there for $95.99, but the shipping was $12.99... still cheaper than $117, though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MERRICK-DENTAL-...ryZ20753QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The seller does have 100% feedback.


Well we're slowly eeking the price down!

Yeah I loved that price on Flossies! Ayla gets the big bones from Merrick, I think they're called the "Sarge" so Rufus is the only boy cutting through the flossies! Now that he is larger with a stronger bite he really goes for the Merrick Bully Sticks and the Wishbones! I've been happy with Merrick as a company and I really like that the bullies and such come individually wrapped. Have you ever noticed how lots of stores keep the treats down low and every dog that walks buy grabs at them? I think it's a marketing technique like putting the candy at a childs eye level right by the register.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Enablers!! :biggrin1:
I've never tried them before... ahem, I _should_ say, Stella has never tried them. However, she'll be trying them in 2-6 days :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, it definitely is! That's why I don't take Kubrick to the pet store with me, LOL... I guess I will be that kind of parent. 

Oh and do you like the Merrick bullies? Do they smell at all? I was thinking about getting one for Kubrick to try as he loves to chew, but I don't want to get anything that smells strongly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, believe you me, Stella will SO be thanking you! I've never ever seen a dog turn down a flossie! Come back here and tell us what you think once Stella has tried them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Oh and do you like the Merrick bullies? Do they smell at all? I was thinking about getting one for Kubrick to try as he loves to chew, but I don't want to get anything that smells strongly.


Well Rufus likes the Merrick Bullies! I have really liked them too, for the most part they weren't as stinky as the bargain brand, but the one I gave him a couple days ago was really stinky! For my experience, only about 1 in 10 have been smelly and he likes those the best! :brushteeth:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I got a Merricks bullystick for Pablo a few months ago and it stunk so bad, that he'd only get it on bath day with the windows wide open, cause it made me uke: and my eyes water. But Christy seems to have more experience with it as I only got that single one and dumped it half way through. Pablo of course loved it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryam, that's how I feel about bullysticks. I guess the flossies get consumed quicker.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a "MOO" brand bullystick for Lola and she loves it and *it does not smell*. they are from cows that graze on grass - or some such point for marketing - but they truly do not give her bully breath at all. It wasn't cheap, but she chews on it for an hour in the Am and PM and it has lasted 2 weeks. It was braided, about 8 inches. I found it through a website that gives the local vendors.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Redorr said:


> I bought a "MOO" brand bullystick for Lola and she loves it and *it does not smell*. they are from cows that graze on grass - or some such point for marketing - but they truly do not give her bully breath at all. It wasn't cheap, but she chews on it for an hour in the Am and PM and it has lasted 2 weeks. It was braided, about 8 inches. I found it through a website that gives the local vendors.


Anne,
Please post the link if you find it. I tried flossies a couple of weeks ago, and the dogs LOVED them, but ugh! they stunk...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I know what Ann is talking about, they carry those at our local pet store, but if I remember it correctly, they're made of beef from Brazil. (no offense, Lina, LOL) But since I decided to only get USA products, I passed on that one. On the other hand, Brazil isn't China. The lady who works there, said her dogs love them and they really don't smell.
Here's a link: http://www.freerangedogchews.com/catalog/section.asp?sec=1


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm surprised that everyone is having a problem with "stinky" flossies. I have not had a problem, and have been using them for over a year now. My two do not like bully sticks, only flossies.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Michele, I think you might have misunderstood. We were talking about stinky Merricks bullysticks not flossies, LOL. Everybody loves Merricks flossies, including my sensitive nose


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I just bought a couple of the Moo brand items the other day....the twistie ones and the bone shaped ones. Marley is very happy with them and they keep him busy forever (vs. the flossies he seems to inhale these days).


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried these from Merricks:
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=21&s=15060

DH got it accidently instead of the jumbo flossie we usually get. Pablo doesn't love it 'passionately' like the regular flossies, but he chews on it every day for ca. 30 min. and it seems much harder to consume than the other ones. Don't know why, but maybe because they're flat and drier?!?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy wrote: _"Have you ever noticed how lots of stores keep the treats down low and every dog that walks buy grabs at them? I think it's a marketing technique like putting the candy at a childs eye level right by the register."_

*** I work at a health food store for cats and dogs and the owner does this too. It is definitely part of the marketing! lol I didn't realize and when a Pyreness once took a chew ($1.49) just because the owner and it had walked by, and I let it go. Little did I know that the owner would have insisted she pay for that! lol

I have noticed that some Flossies do smell. Not all, but some. Those twisted bully sticks..... well....... UGH ! uke:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, no offense taken, though I must say that the beef in Brazil is 100% better tasting and healthier than here in the US - they definitely don't use growth hormones. Maybe I'll try that MOO brand of bully sticks, if they don't smell... smelly is just NOT good for me! LOL.

trueblue, are you sure you got Merrick brand Flossies? Because those do not stink. The other brands do, so perhaps you got the wrong kind?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, you are right about the better beef from Brazil. I think I'll give it a try too.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

This topic came up once on another list. Everyone loved the Merrick flossies, but lots of people said that Red Barn _bully sticks_ are the only ones that don't stink.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Are the flossies appropriate for a puppy?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jean, yes they are!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I looked into the Moo products some more and here's what I found:



> *Product Information:*
> - Bully Sticks come from Free Range Brazilian cattle that graze on the lush, green fields of Brazil and drink from fresh, clear, sparkling springs and streams. They are given NO hormones, NO antibiotics, and NO animal by products are added to their diets like U.S. and Canadian cattle that are kept in feed lots.
> 
> - Brazilian cattle are internationally known as "green cattle" because they are raised free-range. All meat products exported by Brazil are first inspected by the country's Ministry of Agriculture in accordance with international sanitation standards.
> ...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh thanks! Riley adores bully sticks and it keeps him occupied. These sound decadent!

Let's see...what else can I spend $$ on???? LMAO! Our furkids are pretty spoiled...:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, Next time you go to Brazil-- pick up a few Bales of Moo products and sell them to us on the forum. It might pay for your trip. I am going to try them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, LOL, I'm not sure that customs would allow me through with bales of Moo bully sitcks. :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes that could be suspicious. what are your plans for all those dried cow parts?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina said:


> Maryam, no offense taken, though I must say that the beef in Brazil is 100% better tasting and healthier than here in the US - they definitely don't use growth hormones. Maybe I'll try that MOO brand of bully sticks, if they don't smell... smelly is just NOT good for me! LOL.
> 
> trueblue, are you sure you got Merrick brand Flossies? Because those do not stink. The other brands do, so perhaps you got the wrong kind?


Yeah, Carolina, they were Merrick. What is it with dogs and stinky stuff anyway? My parents live next door to us, and they boiled crabs and shrimp the other night. Guess what Cricket decides to chew and roll around on? An old shrimp tail...talk about stink! She definitely got a bath after that.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, so far I've had one very stinky flossie that I ended up tossing in the trash. At first I thought the lighter colored ones were the :evil: ones, but then I realized that wasn't true. I now smell them before I buy them, LOL. The ones that have no smell whatsoever are the :angel: ones.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Dawna said:


> This topic came up once on another list. Everyone loved the Merrick flossies, but lots of people said that Red Barn _bully sticks_ are the only ones that don't stink.


Nah, that wouldn't be my experience at all! The Red Barn brand is the one my Ag supply carries and they've been stinky!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Kim, so far I've had one very stinky flossie that I ended up tossing in the trash. At first I thought the lighter colored ones were the :evil: ones, but then I realized that wasn't true. I now smell them before I buy them, LOL. The ones that have no smell whatsoever are the :angel: ones.


Maryam you're right! The dark ones are the stinkier I think. Hmmmm

OK I can just picture you smelling all the bully sticks! You're too sick girl! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Christy, :laugh: they did look at me weirdly, especially when DH and I run in there and sniff simultaneously on beef schniedel ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, ound: ound: ound:

Thanks for the laugh! haha!


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

*Bully sticks*

Do y'all know what bully sticks are made from??


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tooetpulik said:


> Do y'all know what bully sticks are made from??


Oh no you didn't ..... :biggrin1:
*'Lo*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*MOOOOOOOO!!!*

I love the Moo bully sticks, not a smell at all. But...the boys wouldn't eat this morning-- I can't give them anything good or they get finicky.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've been buying the Jumbo Flossies because they last a little longer. I haven't stopped to calculate if it is a better value though. Even then, the prices seem to differ on these products (the large, Jumbo & Phat) so much its hard to tell.

I can't stand the Red Barn chew products. I bought them by mistake one time and ended up throwing them away. My batch smelled awful.

Uh oh - Anne just went _there_ - the body part discussion looms again! :laugh:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Uh oh - Anne just went _there_ - the body part discussion looms again! :laugh:


hey, muscle is muscle-- LOL


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My dogs love flossies....I just wish they weren't so expensive! They can polish a flossie off in 20 minutes. I started looking at other chewies that last a little longer, from the same company (merrickpetcare.com). The snozzles are about $1.50 each and will last about 45 min-1 hour. They have a totally different consistency though. They are puffed pig snouts, and do not smell bad.

My whole family begged me to get rid of the Red Barn bully sticks - Lincoln had one as a puppy and the whole house just stank!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

If your dogs are really aggressive chewers, the Merrick Wishbones are really good. No smell at all and they last a looooonnnnnngg time. They are much harder than flossies. 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Dawna! I'll check those out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Flossies - beef tendon
Wishbone - beef Achilles tendon
Bully Stix - known to cause severe blushing

The description for the Bully Stix on the Merrick site was funny after reading the other two. 

Has anyone tried the Grande Tugs? I'm not fond of smoked treats, so I probably won't get these, but I've never heard them mentioned before.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

The pet store lady told me that the flossies were made out of some penis-tendon that exists in specific bulls. And I went: 'and that tendon is twisted like THAT?' :laugh: Of course not, they stretch it, then twist it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My MOO brand bully sticks just arrived today and it's a big hit around here! Kubrick LOVES it though I got the 12" ones and he seems to have a hard time eating it because it's so long, LOL. They don't smell AT ALL, so YAY for that! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: sounds good to me! Will get Pablo MOO in the future too. Ha, that rhymes.


----------

